# Instrument Cluster



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

I currently have a 1990 and a 87 King Cab Pickup trucks both suffering from the same problem which is the failing Fuel Gauge but for the 87 the Temp Sensor works fine.I know when they both fail it means the regulator inside the cluster is bad but only the 90 has that problem. Anyone know if I can swap a cluster from another Nissan Vehicle? I looked at Pathfinders cause I took out one from a 90 but it was different on one plug. Anyone swap one out with min effort?


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

I know the SE and XE models are not the same from the same year, at least my 88's were not.

Tom


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure the problem is in the gauge and not the sender? I replaced the cluster in my 97 (bad speedometer) and my 'new' fuel gauge works as poorly as the old one did.


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I swapped out the guage on the 87 with another one but now just the upper fuel gauge works and not the lower one. Atleast now I know its the gauge and not the fuel sending unit. Cost was 40 bucks. I am gonna return it this Monday for a another since it has to be the gauge.


----------

